# Webformular ausfüllen ( Post )



## Umbra (15. Nov 2004)

Moin, ich wollte das hier nicht ins Anfängerforum hauen obwohl es vieleicht dahingehört.

Ich möchte eine Java-Anwendung die lokal läuft und bei einer vorgebenen Seite ein Formular ausfüllt und mir das Ergebnis dann zurück gibt. Danach sollen die Daten noch weiterverarbeitet werden, aber dass ist ein anderes Problem.

Es geht um die Webseite :
"http://ted.publications.eu.int/official/Exec?DataFlow=ShowPage.dfl&Template=TED/extended_search#"

Ich habe dort mit Mozilla und den Http Live Headers bereits ausgelesen welcher befehl per post übergeben wird.
Jedoch scheiter ich schon, wenn selbst eine simple suche erfolgen soll.


Der Code scheint zwar zu funktionieren, jedoch weiß ich nicht, warum er trotzdem die Standartseite zurückwirft.
Er sollte doch eigentlich nun die Ergebnisse aussprucken.
Gibt es noch andere Wege das Forumlar auszulesen und den Datenverkehr rauszubekommen als die Http Live Headers?







```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Test {

 public static void main(String[] args) {
   try
   {	
     // Url der Startseite
     String resultURL ="http://ted.publications.eu.int/official/Exec?DataFlow=ShowPage.dfl&Template=TED/extended_search#";
		
			
     // Aufbau einer Verbindung zur Webseite
     URL postURL = new URL(resultURL);     
     System.out.println(">>> Verbdinung wir aufgebaut .....");
     HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) postURL.openConnection();
     
     // Eigenschaften der Verbindung
     con.setUseCaches(false);       // nutze keinen cache
     con.setDoOutput(true);         // benutzen für output
     con.setDoInput(true);          // benutzen für Input
     con.setRequestMethod("POST");  // benutze Post um Daten zu übertragen
            
    
     PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(con.getOutputStream());
    
    // Aufbau des Strings für die Übergabe der Werte, hier von den HTTP Live Headers genommen
     String U="UTF-8";
     String postStr;
     postStr =" /official/SettingSessionVariables Name=listretrieval%40displayCriteria%40fulltext_textfield%40OJ_textfield%40country_textfield%40place_textfield%40contract_textfield%40procedure_textfield%40document_textfield%40regulation_textfield%40CPV_textfield%40NUTS_textfield%40publication_textfield%40docnumber_textfield%40datedoc_textfield%40deadline_textfield%40type_author_textfield%40name_author_textfield%40heading_textfield%40fulltext_textfield_hid%40OJ_textfield_hid%40country_textfield_hid%40place_textfield_hid%40contract_textfield_hid%40procedure_textfield_hid%40document_textfield_hid%40regulation_textfield_hid%40CPV_textfield_hid%40NUTS_textfield_hid%40publication_textfield_hid%40docnumber_textfield_hid%40datedoc_textfield_hid%40deadline_textfield_hid%40type_author_textfield_hid%40name_author_textfield_hid%40heading_textfield_hid%40docLang%40maxRow%40SelRetrieval%40FTIndex%40SearchFrom%40ExpertQry%40op1%40op2%40Query&Value=code%2COJ%2CND%2CTI%40No%40null%40null%40DE%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40%28+CY%3ADE%29%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40null%40DE%40100%40OJ%2CND%2CTI%40TEDINDEX%40extended%40null%40AND%40AND%40cs_type%3Adb++AND+%28%28+CY%3ADE%29%29&Redirect=Exec%3FDataFlow%3Dlist_results.dfl%26TableName%3DTED_DE%26Template%3DTED%2Fresult_list.xsl";

     
     // Übertrage Post
     System.out.println(">>> Poste: "+postStr);
     out.println(postStr); // sende an Server
     out.close();   // übertrage den Outputstream
     
     
     //Get the results page from the server
     String inputLine="";   //Stores the line of text returned by the server
     String resultsPage=""; // Stores the complete HTML results page
     
     System.out.println(">>> Waiting for response...\n\n");
     BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
     		     new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));          		  

     while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null)
     	   resultsPage+=inputLine;
     in.close();
     
     // Dump the results page onto the console
     // resultsPage contains the entire HTML result page
     // You can write it to a file or display on the screen
     System.out.println(resultsPage);
     
     FileOutputStream outf; // declare a file output object
     PrintStream p; // declare a print stream object

     try
     {
             // Create a new file output stream
             // connected to "myfile.txt"
             outf = new FileOutputStream("myfile.html");

             // Connect print stream to the output stream
             p = new PrintStream( outf );

             p.println (resultsPage);

             p.close();
     }
     catch (Exception e)
     {
             System.err.println ("Error writing to file");
     }
   
   
   }
   
   
   
   
   catch(Exception e){
     // catch any exceptions
     System.out.println(e);
	}//end catch
  } // end main
} // end class
```


Kann mir vieleicht auch wer gute Litertur zu dem Thema empfehlen?
Ich werde mich wohl öfter damit rumschlagen müssen und ein bisschen was zum Lesen in dem Bereich wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Der n bisschen Plan hat (16. Nov 2004)

HI Umbra.  Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, solltest aber in Zeile 31 statt  





> postStr =" /official/SettingSessionVariables Name=listret....


  postStr =" //official//SettingSessionVariables Name=listret.... , also mit zwei "/" versuchen, da Java Zeichen hinter "/" als Steuerzeichen versteht. 

Hoffe, dass klappt  :wink:


----------



## Umbra (22. Nov 2004)

Nein, dass war es leider nicht.
Aber es muss irgendsowas was "kleines, dummes" sein.

Bin noch am testen und druchprobieren.
Leider gibt es aber in dem Gebiet relativ weniger Literatur oder ich finde sie einfach nicht .


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Nov 2004)

```
<td vAlign="center">[url="javascript: fillQuickSearchandSubmit();"][img]/TEDimages/go.gif[/img][/url]</td>						
							</tr>
							<input type="hidden" name="Action" value="DataFlow"/>
							<input type="hidden" name="DataFlow" value="list_results.dfl"/>
							<input type="hidden" name="Template" value="TED/result_list.xsl"/>
							<input type="hidden" id="Query" name="Query" value=""/>
							<input type="hidden" id="TableName" name="TableName" value=""/>
							<input type="hidden" id="SelRetrieval" name="SelRetrieval" value="OJ,ND,TI"/>
							<input type="hidden" id="FieldList" name="FieldList" value="all"/>
							</form>
```
hast du wirklich alles genau durchgeschaut?
das Javascript analysiert?

vielleicht fragen die am Server ab, ob es sich um GET oder POST Variablen handelt?

vielleicht fragen die auch den Browser ab (Kennung mitschicken?)


----------



## Umbra (22. Nov 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich von Java-Script keine Ahnung und versuche noch anhand von Analogien zu Java, dass in Ansätzen zu verstehen.

Darum habe ich das ganze ja auch über die HTTP Live Headers des Mozilla gemacht um qausi die "Anfrage" eines Browser zu duplizieren mir der Hoffnung das geiche Ergebniss zu erhalten.

Dies hat bei anderen Seiten funktioniert nur halt hier nicht.
Ich wollte hier nicht so viel Aufwand reinstecken, aber wie es scheint werde ich mich doch tiefgründig mit JavaScript auseinandersetzen müssen oder hat hier wer eine "einfache Idee"?

Ansonsten wäre ich dankbar für Literatur oder Tutorials zu dem Thema direkt, was mir weiterhelfen könnten.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Nov 2004)

muss der Post nicht mit \n\n anfangen?


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2004)

println hängt meines Wissens immer nen Zeilenumbruch mit an. Das könnt den Server evtl. verwirren.

Viel Glück  :wink:


----------



## meez (23. Nov 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

